# Suche PHP-Webspce (Free)



## weixi (15. März 2005)

Hi,

ich suche PHP-Webspace.
Space so 5 MB. Traffic wennmöglich unbegrenzt.

*Ganz Wichtig:* Die Funktion set_time_limit() darf *nicht* deaktiviert sein.

Weiss jemand wo es sowas gibt?

Danke für Hilfe


----------



## Arne Buchwald (15. März 2005)

Nabend,

jeden Anbieter kostet der verbrauchte Traffic Geld. Der Analogie folgend kann es unbegrenzt Traffic auch nur für unbegrenzt Geld geben. 

Sofern der Server nicht überproportional belastet wird, kann die Konfigurationseinstellung sicher deaktiviert werden. Günstig ist der Webspace, jedoch gleich vorweg - kostenlos gibt's den nicht.


----------



## weixi (15. März 2005)

hmm..


nicht-kostenlos ist schlecht.

Traffic wäre dann auch egal. Hauptsache die FUnktion ist nicht aktiviert.

Brauche den für nen IRC-Bot, der für 3 std. in meinem Channel sein soll, damit ich den registrieren kann,


----------



## rythms (15. März 2005)

Ach du liebe *****.

Also du machst m.E. gleich drei Fehler.

Wie bereits gesagt, kostenlos is der Tod aber sonst auch (fast) nichts.
PHPBots schreibt/betreibt man doch bitte nicht mit PHP über einen Webserver.
Wofür brauchst du einen Channel, wenn sich sowieso niemand dafür interessiert (oder wofür brauchst du nen bot um ihn zu füllen)?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (16. März 2005)

weixi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hmm..
> nicht-kostenlos ist schlecht.
> 
> Traffic wäre dann auch egal. Hauptsache die FUnktion ist nicht aktiviert.
> ...


As I already said ... der Metzger nebenan zeigt mir auch nen Vogel, wenn ich ihm sagen würde: "Ich will seine Waren ... aber bitte kostenlos"


----------

